# Java Mail etwas unsicher?



## Gast1 (5. Dez 2005)

Hi!

Wenn ich mit Java Mails verschicke (habe das bisher an meinen eigenen Mailserver geschickt), so wird der Hostname in Form von Java.Mail.username@hostname im Mail-Quelltext angegeben. Das finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Kann man die Mail ID irgendwie unsichtbar machen oder zumindest mit etwas anderem überschreiben?
MFG, Michi


----------



## DP (5. Dez 2005)

du kannst per setheader die message-id selbst setzen.


----------



## Harald S. Groh (6. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit dem verschicken von Mails über URLConnection. Ich bekomme bei connect einen Timeout=-1 und eine Laufzeit-Fehlermeldung. Kannst du mir deine Lösung mitteilen, falls diese funktioniert? Das wäre toll! DANKE!

Tschüss

Harald


----------



## Heiland (6. Dez 2005)

Hm also msg.setHeader(string1, string2);
erlaubt es mir nur irgendeinen Text in den Quelltext tu schreibseln mehr aber auch nicht 
Also die ID würd ich ganz gern überschreiben, nach wie vor.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?
MfG , MIchi


----------



## DP (6. Dez 2005)

Heiland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm also msg.setHeader(string1, string2);
> erlaubt es mir nur irgendeinen Text in den Quelltext tu schreibseln mehr aber auch nicht
> Also die ID würd ich ganz gern überschreiben, nach wie vor.
> Hat jemand ne Lösung?
> MfG , MIchi



such mal in google nach RFC822 headers, da siehste was angegeben werden kann.

cu


----------

